# Hướng dẫn trị mụn lưng bằng giấm tạo rất đơn giản



## luuanh95 (21/10/19)

*Công thức trị mụn lưng bằng giấm táo rất đơn giản, bạn chẳng cần phải chuẩn bị gì ngoài một ít dấm táo và nước lọc. Pha dấm táo với nước theo tỉ lệ 1:2 rồi thoa đều lên vùng da bị mụn. Nên kết hợp với massage để có thể loại bỏ sạch sâu lượng bã nhờn sâu trong nang lông. Cuối cùng là rửa thật sạch bằng nước ấm*




*Hướng dẫn cách trị mụn lưng bằng giấm táo*
Để trị mụn bằng giấm táo, bạn có thể áp dụng các bước sau:

+ Bước 1: Trộn 1 thìa giấm táo và 3 thìa nước (với da nhạy cảm có thể tăng thêm lượng nước cho loãng)

+ Bước 2: Rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ và lau khô da

+ Bước 3: Dùng bông tăm thấm dung dịch giấm táo pha loãng thấm đều lên da. Hoặc bạn có thể cho dung dịch vào bình xịt như dạng xịt khoáng cũng được.





Đợi 5-10 phút để các dưỡng chất trong giấm táo thẩm thấu vào da mặt. Sau đó bạn có thể tiếp tục các bước skincare hoặc rửa sạch với nước và lau khô.

Các bước này nên lặp lại 1-2 lần/ngày, nếu chưa quen bạn có thể cách 2-3 ngày áp dụng một lần, sau đó tăng dần. Nếu cảm thấy da khô hơn thì nên ngưng dùng, bởi không phải cơ địa da nào cũng hợp với giấm táo.

*Trị mụn lưng bằng giấm táo bằng việc xông hơi*
+ Bên cạnh đó, chị em cũng có thể áp dụng phương pháp xông hơi bằng giấm táo kết hợp với ít tinh dầu trà. Hơi nước sẽ giúp làm giãn nở lỗ chân lông, loại bỏ bụi bẩn và bã nhờn ra ngoài, giúp cho da hấp thụ tốt hơn các dưỡng chất từ giấm táo và tinh dầu trà.





+ Thường các sản phẩm này sẽ thuộc dòng Organic, chính vì thế, để mua được sản phẩm này bạn nên tìm đến các cửa hàng phân phối các sản phẩm hữu cơ để tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng “tiền mất, tật mang”.

+ Ngoài ra, đối với các chị em da khô hay da nhạy cảm cần test thử ở cổ trước khi dùng cho da mặt để tránh gây kích ứng.

+ Sử dụng giấm táo trị mụn cần sự cẩn thận và khéo léo, bởi với nguyên liệu có tính axit mạnh này, không phải làn da nào cũng thật sự phù hợp.

Qua những thông tin mà chúng tôi chia sẻ, chắc hẳn các bạn đã biết được trị mụn lưng bằng giấm táo có hiệu quả như thế nào và cách thực hiện ra sao rồi phải không? Nếu có nhu cầu trị mụn tận gốc bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng tại VietCharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được các chuyên gia thăm khám và tư vấn tận tình.





Nguồn:

>>>> Bí quyết trị mụn tự nhiên nhất hiện nay


----------



## Crazis.vn (21/10/19)

thông tin rất hữu ích ạ!!!


----------

